# Facebook übernimmt Oculus VR: Zuckerberg-Imperium kauft Virtual Reality-Pionier für rund 2 Milliarden Dollar



## MichaelBonke (26. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Facebook übernimmt Oculus VR: Zuckerberg-Imperium kauft Virtual Reality-Pionier für rund 2 Milliarden Dollar * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Facebook übernimmt Oculus VR: Zuckerberg-Imperium kauft Virtual Reality-Pionier für rund 2 Milliarden Dollar


----------



## BiJay (26. März 2014)

Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor, dass Mark Zuckerberg mit dem Preis immer viel zu hoch geht? Ich kann das natürlich nicht wirklich einschätzen, aber die Beträge, die er zahlt, kommen mir immer unrealistisch hoch vor und dass er es auch billiger hätte haben können.


----------



## Dolomedes (26. März 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor, dass Mark Zuckerberg mit dem Preis immer viel zu hoch geht? Ich kann das natürlich nicht wirklich einschätzen, aber die Beträge, die er zahlt, kommen mir immer unrealistisch hoch vor und dass er es auch billiger hätte haben können.


 


Schwer zu sagen.Der Motor muss wohl laufen 
Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt auf Occulus.


----------



## DerBloP (26. März 2014)

Ansich mir egal von wem das Vertrieben wird, aber wehe da kommt irgendeine "Soziale" Komponente mit ins Spiel, die mein verhalten an F***book mitteilt, dann bekomme ich Hornhaut auf den Augen. Und naja 400 Millionen plus den Aktien ist für FB wohl kein großes Thema, da ist glaube ich noch Preiswert, wenn Oculus Rift so einschlägt wie ich Glaube.


----------



## Sakurai (26. März 2014)

Ich dachte auch erstmal, verfrühter Aprilscherz. ^^

Im Prinzip bewegen die sich jetzt Richtung "Gamer" (Film), was die Ideologie betrifft.


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (26. März 2014)

Ich glaub ich muss Kotzen, jetzt drängt sich Zucker*würg* ... Zuckerb*würg*... Facebook... in ein unglaublich gutes Projekt. Demnächst sehen wir dann wie beim Fernsehen ein Facebooklogo in der Ecke , die Brille verlangt ein Facebooklogin, es soll doch bitte die größe der unterhose mit angegeben werden. Ich habe Oculus seit kickstarter verfolgt. jetzt hasse ich Facebook mehr den je. Über mehr Informationen was sich demnächt ändern wird wäre klasse, denn irgendwas was wird sich tun. Traurig das sich Luckey Palmer darauf einlies.


----------



## Sakurai (26. März 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ansich mir egal von wem das Vertrieben wird, aber wehe da kommt irgendeine "Soziale" Komponente mit ins Spiel, die mein verhalten an F***book mitteilt, dann bekomme ich Hornhaut auf den Augen. Und naja 400 Millionen plus den Aktien ist für FB wohl kein großes Thema, da ist glaube ich noch Preiswert, wenn Oculus Rift so einschlägt wie ich Glaube.


 
Auf irgendeineweise wird es aber darauf hinaus laufen, weswegen sonst der Kauf. ^^ Muss ja nicht gleich was aufgezwunges sein, aber FB könnte zb. eine VR Schnittstelle aufbauen, mit Avataren undso, verstehst? ^^ Immersion und Sozial wären die beiden großen Stichwörter.


PS: Ist es eigentlich nicht etwas Creepy, das das ganze Projekt durch und von den Kickstarter Backern finanziert wurde, und nu landets bei Facebook? ^^ Ich weiß, das es der lauf der Dinge, aber etwas veräppelt würde ich mir trotzdem vorkommen.


PPS: Dazu auch was feines von Notch ^^ (Quelle: http://notch.net/2014/03/virtual-reality-is-going-to-change-the-world/)

Zitat: I did not chip in ten grand to seed a first investment round to build value for a Facebook acquisition.

Hat den Hintergrund das er VR toll findet, Minecraft damit einbinden wollte, der Deal nu aber gecanceld ist. Einmal wegen dem Kauf und der Skepsis gegenüber Facebook und dem Einfluss in die Entwicklung.


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Sakurai schrieb:


> aber etwas veräppelt würde ich mir trotzdem vorkommen.


 
nur etwas?
deshalb ist diese form des schmarotzer-crowdfundings scheisse.
die backer tragen einzig und alleine das risikio und die initiatoren sahnen ggf -wie jetzt im falle von oculus vr- groß ab.


----------



## Sakurai (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur etwas?
> deshalb ist diese form des schmarotzer-crowdfundings scheisse.
> die backer tragen einzig und alleine das risikio und die initiatoren sahnen ggf -wie jetzt im falle von oculus vr- groß ab.



Ich habe mich halt vorsichtig ausgedrückt. ^^ Immerhin kann es ja nicht ganz nachvollziehen, bin ja kein Backer.


----------



## Odin333 (26. März 2014)

Sakurai schrieb:


> Auf irgendeineweise wird es aber darauf hinaus laufen, weswegen sonst der Kauf. ^^ Muss ja nicht gleich was aufgezwunges sein, aber FB könnte zb. eine VR Schnittstelle aufbauen, mit Avataren undso, verstehst? ^^ Immersion und Sozial wären die beiden großen Stichwörter.


 
Wenn Zuckerberg nicht im Sinn hätte, einem damit etwas aufzwingen zu wollen, dann hätte er wohl kaum 2 Mrd. augegeben, sondern wie alle anderen seinen Facebook-Rotz als optionale Softwarekomponente geliefert.

Und deshalb glaube ich, dass man bei der Brille mehr als nur einmal auf das Facebook-Logo trifft und man am Ende sogar noch einen Account dafür braucht.

Für mich ist Oculus damit eindeutig gestorben, so sehr ich mich auch darauf gefreut habe, aber bei diesen Shoppingtouren von Facebook oder Google (nest) kriege ich das kalte Kotzen.


----------



## masterofcars (26. März 2014)

Das nervt.  der Herr Zuckerberg wird das solange treiben bis sich sehr sehr viele Menschen abwenden, weil Sie diese Monopolstellung nicht unterstützen und.... weil Sie beim spielen mit dem Rift keine eingeblendete Werbung wollen. Mir gehts jetzt schon auf den Sack das ich dauernd bei Facebook mit dämlicher Werbung zugeschossen werde und nachher noch begründen soll warum ich Sie nicht sehen will. Es ist 5 vor 12 für facebook. die Jugendgeneration wendet sich ja schon (verständlicherweise) ab. Und bei mir dauerts auch nicht mehr lange


----------



## Sakurai (26. März 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wenn Zuckerberg nicht im Sinn hätte, einem damit etwas aufzwingen zu wollen, dann hätte er wohl kaum 2 Mrd. augegeben, sondern wie alle anderen seinen Facebook-Rotz als optionale Softwarekomponente geliefert.
> 
> Und deshalb glaube ich, dass man bei der Brille mehr als nur einmal auf das Facebook-Logo trifft und man am Ende sogar noch einen Account dafür braucht.
> 
> Für mich ist Oculus damit eindeutig gestorben, so sehr ich mich auch darauf gefreut habe, aber bei diesen Shoppingtouren von Facebook oder Google (nest) kriege ich das kalte Kotzen.



Deswegen meinte ich ja, ES muss nicht gleich etwas aufgezwunges sein...  Wollte halt nicht direkt den Teufel an die Wand malen. Alles andere wäre auch fernab jeglicher Logik.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur etwas?
> deshalb ist diese form des schmarotzer-crowdfundings scheisse.
> die backer tragen einzig und alleine das risikio und die initiatoren sahnen ggf -wie jetzt im falle von oculus vr- groß ab.



Eine Möglichkeit wäre, den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten, und Oculus VR zu verklagen, am besten via "class action suit", also Sammelklage. Da das US-Rechtssystem dank "case law" Richtern ermöglicht, im Gegensatz zum doch sehr starren kodifizierten Recht, neue Fakten und somit Präzedenzfälle zu schaffen, wäre das vielleicht gar nicht unvernünftig - denn bislang gab es so einen Fall noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum sich ein Rechtsanspruch aus dem Verkauf an FB für Backer ableiten *sollte.

*Klar tragen die Backer das Risiko allein, nur heißt das ja nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass man an Gewinnen beteiligt werden muss. Solche Formen des Crowdfunding gibt es aber z.B., Backer vom Strombergfilm haben ihre Kapitalspritze zurückbekommen *und* bekommen zusätzlich eine Gewinnbeteiligung.

Nur sind solche Anreize nicht notwendig, wenn jeder sofort mit einem Bündel Geld zu Entwicklern rennt und das typische "shut up and take my money!" brabbelt.


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nur sind solche Anreize nicht notwendig, wenn jeder sofort mit einem Bündel Geld zu Entwicklern rennt und das typische "shut up and take my money!" brabbelt.


 
deshalb sprach ich auch von schmarotzer-crowdfunding, denn das ist kickstarter nun einmal.


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Warum Kickstarter?

Es steht doch jedem frei seine 'campaign' so zu gestalten wie er möchte, d.h. man kann auch auf kickstarter eine Gewinnbeteiligung anbieten. Das Zauberwort ist wohl "kann" und wie ich bereits oben meinte, scheinbar sind solche Anreize nicht notwendig und damit sind die Unterstützer 'schuld'.


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum Kickstarter?
> 
> Es steht doch jedem frei seine 'campaign' so zu gestalten wie er möchte, d.h. man kann auch auf kickstarter eine Gewinnbeteiligung anbieten. Das Zauberwort ist wohl "kann" und wie ich bereits oben meinte, scheinbar sind solche Anreize nicht notwendig und damit sind die Unterstützer 'schuld'.


 
es ist aber kickstarter ihmo nicht üblich, bei indiegogo zb (wieder imho) schon.
und natürlich sind die backer irgendwo selbst dran "schuld".
ich behaupte doch gar nix anderes. 

nicht umsonst hab ich das hier regelmäßig kritisiert und wurde ebenso oft (von einigen) als vollidiot hingestellt.


----------



## AcidU (26. März 2014)

Dann wars das mit meiner geplanten Anschaffung einer Oculus Rift VR. Dauert nicht mehr lange und dann wird wohl selbst McDonalds und die Vereinigten Staaten von Facebook aufgekauft...


----------



## omega79 (26. März 2014)

und plötzlich scheint das projekt von sony doch ganz gut zu sein 

man kann nur hoffen das man weiter erfährt wann facebook etwas kauft ...

bin froh das ich die oculus noch nicht gekauft habe .... war schon kurz davor
für mich ist das teil gestorben


----------



## Spassbremse (26. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum sich ein Rechtsanspruch aus dem Verkauf an FB für Backer ableiten *sollte.
> *


*

Das ist ja das "Schöne" (je nach Perspektive) im angelsächsischen Rechtskreis: solange es kein explizites Gesetz gibt, dass das regeln würde, kann ein Gericht entsprechend Fakten schaffen, die dann (Revisionen mal ausgeklammert) in die Rechtssprechung eingehen.

Wenn ich also der Meinung bin, ich werde über den Tisch gezogen, dann kann ich es in den USA durchaus mit einer Klage versuchen, sofern ich eine Kanzlei finde, die bereit ist, mein Anliegen zu vertreten (und dem Ganzen eine realistische Chance einräumt) - selbst wenn ich mich vorher "freiwillig über den Tisch ziehen ließ."*


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Rechtsanspruch per Gesetz beim crowdfunding? 

Das geht mMn deutlich zu weit und würde das crowdfunding absolut unattraktiv machen. Machen wir uns mal nichts vor, so ein "Glücksgriff" wie bei Oculus und einem Kaufpreis von 2 Mrd. Dollar werden nur ein Bruchteil aller Projekte haben.


----------



## Odin333 (26. März 2014)

Als Baker ist es ja bekanntlich so, dass man für den gespendeten Betrag auch eine Gegenleistung erhält. Bei der Kampagne wurde aber ausschliesslich das developer kit als Gegenleistung angeboten, und das haben sie bereits geliefert. Dass das fertige Produkt mal bei einem Laden wie Facebook landet, ist dort nie ausgeschlossen worden. Folglich haben Baker auch keinen Anspruch auf irgend etwas, das nie versprochen wurde.
Wenn man gebaked hat, kann man die verlorene Kohle als Lehrgeld abstempeln und in Zukunft einfach die Finger generell von Kickstarter lassen.


----------



## Marcurion (26. März 2014)

Hm man stelle sich folgendes Szenario vor: Am Abend spielt man eine Runde Gears of War und zersägt genüßlich ein paar Locust anstatt ihnen einen schnellen Tod zu gewähren. Am nächsten Tag hat man ein Vorstellungsgespräch, der Chef hat sich über den zukünftigen Mitarbeiter  genau informiert. (Dazu gehört heute schon ein Blick auf die Facebookseite, aber in Zukunft verkauft Facebook vll gezielt Empfehlungen für Bewerber an die Arbeitgeber aufgrund von gesammelten Daten!!)
Und im Bewerbungsgespräch muss man sich dann anhören das man aufgrund soziopathischer Tendenzen die Facebook festgestellt haben will nicht für den Job in Frage kommt   -> Also in Zukunft schön drauf achtne was ma spielt, in GTA immer schön an die Verkehrsregeln halten und in Rollenspielen immer den Questlösungsweg wählen der am sozial verträglichsten gilt [/exaggeration end]


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

man könnte zumindest mit guten argumenten die meinung vertreten, dass die backer getäuscht wurden: "Developer kit for the Oculus Rift - the first truly immersive virtual reality headset for video games." "Oculus Rift is a new virtual reality (VR) headset designed specifically  for video games that will change the way you think about gaming forever." *"*Designed for gamers, by gamers."

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1523379957/oculus-rift-step-into-the-game

von social media-schwachsinn steht dort natürlich kein wort. 
oculus rift sollte ein reines gaming device werden.
und erst die zwei milliarden von zuckerberg haben die oculus-jungs ja auch von was anderem überzeugt.


----------



## UthaSnake (26. März 2014)

Immer dieses böse Skynet.. ähh Facebook!
Occulus Rift als auch Sony werden in Zukunft sicherlich nicht die einzigen Anbieter dieser Technik bleiben! Irgendwann zieht Microsoft für die Xbone nach - gleichzeitig lässt es sich am Pc anstöpseln usw usw


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Marcurion schrieb:


> Hm man stelle sich folgendes Szenario vor: Am Abend spielt man eine Runde Gears of War und zersägt genüßlich ein paar Locust anstatt ihnen einen schnellen Tod zu gewähren. Am nächsten Tag hat man ein Vorstellungsgespräch, der Chef hat sich über den zukünftigen Mitarbeiter  genau informiert. (Dazu gehört heute schon ein Blick auf die Facebookseite, aber in Zukunft verkauft Facebook vll gezielt Empfehlungen für Bewerber an die Arbeitgeber aufgrund von gesammelten Daten!!)
> Und im Bewerbungsgespräch muss man sich dann anhören das man aufgrund soziopathischer Tendenzen die Facebook festgestellt haben will nicht für den Job in Frage kommt   -> Also in Zukunft schön drauf achtne was ma spielt, in GTA immer schön an die Verkehrsregeln halten und in Rollenspielen immer den Questlösungsweg wählen der am sozial verträglichsten gilt [/exaggeration end]


 Man stelle sich folgendes vor: du kannst bei Facebook explizit bestimmen, welche Daten veröffentlicht werden sollen und welche nicht. Wenn du dazu nicht in der Lage bist, solltest du Dienste wie Facebook auch nicht nutzen und ich als Arbeitgeber sollte mir überlegen, ob du der richtige Kandidat bist.

Nach zig Jahren Facebook und der Berichtserstattung drumherum kann man einfach nur noch von Dummheit und "Schuld eigene!" sprechen, wenn es Leute nicht hinbekommen, ihre Einstellungen richtig zu konfigurieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Rechtsanspruch per Gesetz beim crowdfunding?
> 
> Das geht mMn deutlich zu weit und würde das crowdfunding absolut unattraktiv machen. Machen wir uns mal nichts vor, so ein "Glücksgriff" wie bei Oculus und einem Kaufpreis von 2 Mrd. Dollar werden nur ein Bruchteil aller Projekte haben.



Das würde vermutlich dann passieren, ja.


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

aus den comments auf kickstarter:



> Grab your 2 billion dollars, spend the whole money on buying the world's largest dildo and shove it up your ass.
> I am quitting this.






> I can't wait for a VR version of farmville! But seriously... can you  make your next project a time machine, so I can go back and not  contribute to this project.



weltklasse!


----------



## NForcer-SMC (26. März 2014)

Tja, ich weiß schon warum ich keinen scheiß Facebook Account habe und auch nicht haben will. FB geht mir so auf den Sack (und dafür muß man nicht mal dort angemeldet sein). Asozialbook ist es eher in meinen Augen, da sich die Leute damit postulieren anstatt sich mal im realen Leben um richtige Freunde usw. bemühen. Zumal das Ding für jedwegliche Scheiße verwendet wird, die da gar nicht hingehört. Deshalb finde ich es auch schade, wenn z.B. Gewinnspiele mitunter darüber abgewickelt werden. 

Facebook ist das dümmste was den Menschen passiert ist, nur sie merken es natürlich nicht, weil die sich gerne durch so etwas verblöden lassen. Gut, jeder mag anders denken, aber das ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu. Facebook wird bei mir NIE eine Wahl sein, denn darauf kann man getrost verzichten. Und wenn man sieht, was die derzeit alles machen und kaufen nur um dem Zeug dann deren FB Logo aufzudrücken ist für mich das allerletzte.


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Tja, ich weiß schon warum ich keinen scheiß Facebook Account habe und auch nicht haben will. FB geht mir so auf den Sack (und dafür muß man nicht mal dort angemeldet sein). Asozialbook ist es eher in meinen Augen, da sich die Leute damit postulieren anstatt sich mal im realen Leben um richtige Freunde usw. bemühen.


Ich rekapituliere: du hast keinen Facebook Account, weißt aber natürlich ganz genau, was da so abgeht! 

./facepalm



> Und wenn man sieht, was die derzeit alles machen und kaufen nur um dem Zeug dann deren FB Logo aufzudrücken ist für mich das allerletzte.


Eigentlich hätte ich nach den Zeilen oben schon aufhören sollen zu lesen, aber nochmal: du hast keine Ahnung.

Instagram wure von Facebook gekauft. Das ist jetzt fast zwei Jahre her ... selbst heute ist es nicht möglich, sich bei Instagram.com mit seinen Facebook Daten anzumelden.

D.h. die Aussage, das überall ein FB Logo bzw. eine Verknüpfung stattfindet ist schlicht gelogen und/oder aus purer Unwissenheit getätigt worden. 

Ich weiß gerade nicht was schlimmer ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. März 2014)

muss der depp alles aufkaufen?


----------



## Spassbremse (26. März 2014)

_"I can't wait for a VR version of farmville! But seriously... can you make your next project a time machine, so I can go back and not contribute to this project."_

Den finde ich ja mal wirklich witzig.


----------



## Amboss (26. März 2014)

Also ich persönlich sehe das mit einem weinenden und einem lachenden Auge. Denn auch als Facebook-Junkie finde ich es irre, was sie sich derzeit alles einverleiben aber auf der anderen Seite ist es auch ein genialer Move von Facebook, in dem VR Bereich Schritt zu fassen.
Gerade gestern habe ich noch VOR dieser Ankündigung zu jemandem gemeint, dass ich es klasse fände, wenn man irgendwann mal mit so VR Brillen auch mal z.B. Fußballübertragungen quasi "virtuell im Stadion" anschauen könnte. Wir sind weit davon weg aber bin mir sicher, das kommt noch. Und Zuckerberg denkt da sicher auch an so Sachen wie virtuelle Klassenräume (oder Hörsäle). Inwiefern das dann alles in Facebook eingebunden wird, ist halt die große Frage.


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (26. März 2014)

Was hat denn Facebook mit VR zu tun? Wollen die ein neues Second Live aufbauen? 
Ich finde VR sollte in erster Linie für echte Vollpreisspiele sein!


----------



## Sancezz1 (26. März 2014)

Yeah, der Film Gamer könnte doch bald Realität werden 
Also der Teil wo man sich einen "menschlichen" Avatar aussuchen kann und diesen dann in einer "virtuellen" Stadt steuert. In der Zukunft kann jeder seine FB Freunde in einer virtuellen Welt durch Oculus Rift in 3D sehen. 
Ohne das Haus/die Wohnung verlassen zu müssen und ohne das man sich hinter selbsterstellten 3D Avataren verstecken kann/muss


----------



## Worrel (26. März 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ansich mir egal von wem das Vertrieben wird, aber wehe da kommt irgendeine "Soziale" Komponente mit ins Spiel, die mein verhalten an F***book mitteilt, ...


 Da kann man von ausgehen, daß das mit FB verknüpft wird, sonst hätte der Einkauf ja recht wenig Sinn.


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da kann man von ausgehen, daß das mit FB verknüpft wird, sonst hätte der Einkauf ja recht wenig Sinn.


 Nö ... http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...uer-rund-2-milliarden-dollar.html#post9716753


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> wenn man irgendwann mal mit so VR Brillen auch mal z.B. Fußballübertragungen quasi "virtuell im Stadion" anschauen könnte. Wir sind weit davon weg aber bin mir sicher, das kommt noch.



eigentlich würde ich fast meinen, dass das heute schon ziemlich problemlos möglich wäre.
man bräuchte ja "nur" eine kamera, die den gesamten menschlichen sehwinkel einfängt. 
freie platzwahl im virtuellen stadion wäre natürlich nur schwer bis gar nicht umsetzbar. aber sonst? 



> Inwiefern das dann alles in Facebook eingebunden wird, ist halt die große Frage.


 
eben. wie will facebook damit geld verdienen. das ist die einzig interessante frage.
dass der fokus von oculus auf gaming, bzw dem was wir darunter verstehen, liegen wird, kann ja beinahe schon ausgeschlossen werden.
behaupte ich.


----------



## Odin333 (26. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nö ... http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...uer-rund-2-milliarden-dollar.html#post9716753


 
Dann erklär mir mal, warum Facebook Instagram gekauft hat.
Als Einzelperson kann man sich Schwachsinn wie "ich kaufe mir 10kg Äpfel und lasse sie zuhause verfaulen" noch leisten, aber als Börsennotiertes Unternehmen ist das nur schwer möglich.


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Darum ging es doch garnicht ... es ging hier um die Behauptung, dass alles, was von FB gekauft wird, einen FB Stempel aufgedrückt bekommt und mit FB verzahnt wird.

Das stimmt einfach nicht und Instagram ist das beste Beispiel.

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Desktop (26. März 2014)

Mark ist scheinbar in großer Kauflaune. Ist nicht wenig Geld, aber er wird scho wissen was er macht. Ich sehe das auch so, dass nicht alles zwangsläufig immer mit Facebook verbunden werden muss. Er hat sicher seine Visionen und wir werden davon hören, wenn sie erfolgreich umgesetzt und angenommen werden oder wir hören nichts mehr


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darum ging es doch garnicht ... es ging hier um die Behauptung, dass alles, was von FB gekauft wird, einen FB Stempel aufgedrückt bekommt und mit FB verzahnt wird.
> 
> Das stimmt einfach nicht und Instagram ist das beste Beispiel.
> 
> Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


 
hm, also dass es da gar keine verzahnung geben würde stimmt aber offenbar auch nicht.
siehe zb hier:



> Facebook fordert seit  einigen Tagen Seitenbetreiber, die häufig Instagrambilder publizieren  und der Kategorie “Politik, Künstler, Musiker” angehören, auf, Instagram  mit der Facebook Seite zu verbinden. Auf den entsprechenden Seiten ist  eine Aufforderung sichtbar, zusätzlich ist im Administrationsbereich im  Menü “Seite bearbeiten” ein Eintrag “mit Instagram verbinden” sichtbar.


 Mehr dazu:  Facebook: Facebook Seiten mit Instagram verbinden – oder besser nicht?

außerdem bieten die smartphone-apps imho sehr wohl die möglichkeit sich direkt per fb-login (aber auch twitter und co.) einzuloggen. 
ohne gewähr allerdings, ich hab beides nicht auf meinem samrtphone.

pflicht scheint dies alles aber (noch) nicht zu sein. das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2014)

Dann kann man demnächst einem FB-Freund virtuell bei der Besteigung des Himalaja beiwohnen. Ein bisschen so wie im Film Strange Days. 



AcidU schrieb:


> Dann wars das mit meiner geplanten Anschaffung einer Oculus Rift VR. Dauert nicht mehr lange und dann wird wohl selbst McDonalds und die Vereinigten Staaten von Facebook aufgekauft...


 Es gab doch noch überhaupt keine Informationen wie das Konsumerprodukt aussehen, wann es rauskommen und was es kosten soll. Wie kann man da eine Anschaffung planen?


----------



## Shurchil (26. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darum ging es doch garnicht ... es ging hier um die Behauptung, dass alles, was von FB gekauft wird, einen FB Stempel aufgedrückt bekommt und mit FB verzahnt wird.
> 
> Das stimmt einfach nicht und Instagram ist das beste Beispiel.
> 
> Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


 
Hihi, du stützt deine These mit "Instagram" - wirklich? 

Oculus = Tot. Selbst schuld. Ich unterstütze keinen Milliarden schweren pubertierenden Teenager, der das Geld hat, was ich haben sollte.  Und ich finde, das sollte jeder so machen.


----------



## Odin333 (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> pflicht scheint dies alles aber (noch) nicht zu sein. das stimmt wohl.


 
Und auf das "noch" kommt es an. Eine Verbindung ist ohnehin nicht von heute auf Morgen machbar. Facebook plant natürlich für die Zukunft und in der steht ein mächtiger Konzern in den Facebook, Whatsapp, Instagram, Oculus und vermutlich unzählige andere in einem riesigen Datennetzwerk verbunden sind. Da geht es sicher nicht um vielleicht oder vielleicht nicht, sondern um die simple Frage, wann es so sein wird.


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, also dass es da gar keine verzahnung geben würde stimmt aber offenbar auch nicht.
> siehe zb hier:
> 
> Mehr dazu:  Facebook: Facebook Seiten mit Instagram verbinden – oder besser nicht?
> ...


Wobei dein Link zu einem Artikel führt, wo man *in* Facebook selbst mit Instagram verknüpfen soll. Das ist mMn legitim.

Ich hab vorhin "nur" auf der Internetseite von Instagram.com geschaut und keinen Hinweis auf FB.com gefunden, LogIn auf der Webseite geht *nur* ohne FB Daten, mMn sehr sehr selten. 

Allerdings hab ich auch kein Instagram auf meinem Nexus ...


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Shurchil schrieb:


> Hihi, du stützt deine These mit "Instagram" - wirklich?


Jetzt hast du es mir ja mit der Argumentationskeule wirklich besorgt ... Hut ab!


----------



## Bevier (26. März 2014)

Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass der große pöhse Datenkrake Occulus Rift kauft, nicht der kleine fiesere. Denn die könnten solch eine VR-Brille sicherlich perfekt zur Steuerung der Killerroboter, an denen sie garantiert arbeiten, gut gebrauchen (Google besitzt mehr Robotik-Know-How unter seinem Dach als irgendeine einzelne andere Frima der Welt... sie *sind* SkyNet).

Eigentlich hatte ich auf OC gewartet, wollte mir Ende des Jahres eine kaufen, immerhin ist ja das geplante CPU-Update für dieses Jahr nicht notwendig, da sich in dem Bereich einfach nicht genug tut. Jetzt hat sich das Thema für mich erledigt. Ich mag facebook einfach nicht und habe aus gutem Grund keinen Account. Ich werde sie auch auf keine Weise finanziell irgendwie unterstützen.

Natürlich kann ich auch verstehen, dass sie jetzt verzweifelt nach Wegen suchen, weiter im Geschäft zu bleiben. Ihre Kunden rennen weg, die letzten Schritte, dem entgegen zu wirken haben sich als Schuß in den Ofen herausgestellt (die Jugend flieht also Stalken wir sie und kaufen Whatsapp) denn dort sinken die Userzahlen auch seit der tollen Neuigkeit. ^^
Nun gehen sie also in eine andere Richtung. VR klingt modern, Occulus Rift kommt gut an, kaufen wir es doch auch gleich. Dummerweise hat FB einen dermassen schlechten, allgemeinen Ruf, dass es fast schon als Todesstoß für jedes ambitionierte Projekt gelten kann, wenn sich Zuckerberg irgendwo einkauft...

Ich hoffe, die Sony-Brille wird nicht PS-only werden. Dann weiß ich, wer dieses Jahr mein gespartes Geld bekommt.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. März 2014)

Facebook VR ganz im Sinne von Gamer und Surrogates - so einfach ist es.

Zuckerberg wäre blöd so viel Kohle hinzublättern, ohne diese Hardware (auf längerer Sicht) an das eigene Unternehmen zu binden.
Das ist eben eine "long Term" Geschichte und wird erstmal ganz langsam angegangen.

Facebook selbst ist an seine Grenzen gestoßen und er möchte sich erstmal weiter absichern.

Hier trifft ja nicht mal FB die schuld, sondern einzig und allein auf Oculus VR.
Es hatte von Anfang an den Anschein als würden die Jungs unabhängig bleiben... letztens haben sie sogar ne dicke Finanzspritze
von irgendwelchen privaten Investoren bekommen und das Projekt hat von sehr wichtigen Leuten einen dicken Support bekommen.

Dieses Teil wäre kein finanzieller Flop geworden weil selbst die DK1 komplett ausverkauft sind. 
Business ist Business aber nicht auf Kosten der Hardcore PC Gamer, die diese Idee erst ermöglicht haben.

Croudfunding ist für mich aufjedenfall gestorben, egal wie großartig eine Idee jemals sein wird.

Die Branche schreit immer mehr nach unabhängigen Entwicklern und nicht nach einer billigen Outsourcing Möglichkeit
für potenzielle Unternehmen weil sonst das Risiko zu groß wäre.
Hier werden die "Gamer" einfach als Versuchskaninchen benutzt, um etwas auf den Markt zu bringen und letztendlich wirds
dann an ein Konzern verkauft... 

Sorry aber sowas widert mich an und ich habe hiermit den Glauben an vertrauenswürdige Projekte verloren.

Anscheinend kann ich mich nur noch auf Valve verlassen weil sie alles selbst in die Hand nehmen
und sich nicht vom Weg ableiten lassen... zumindest solange bis Gabe am Leben bleibt.


----------



## Exar-K (26. März 2014)

Schade, mein Interesse an Oculus hat sich damit in Luft aufgelöst. 

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass die Geschichte große (negative) Auswirkungen auf den Kickstarter-Hype der letzten Jahre haben wird.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2014)

Bevier schrieb:


> Ihre Kunden rennen weg, die letzten Schritte, dem entgegen zu wirken haben sich als Schuß in den Ofen herausgestellt (die Jugend flieht also Stalken wir sie und kaufen Whatsapp) denn dort sinken die Userzahlen auch seit der tollen Neuigkeit. ^^


 Die Nutzerzahlen von Whatsapp wachsen doch genauso weiter wie vorher. 
Aktuell 480 Mio aktive Nutzer, 15 Mio. neue pro Monat und davon alleine 1 Mio. in Deutschland.


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Nutzerzahlen von Whatsapp wachsen doch genauso weiter wie vorher.
> Aktuell 480 Mio aktive Nutzer, 15 Mio. neue pro Monat und davon alleine 1 Mio. in Deutschland.


 ... du brauchst doch hier nicht mit Fakten kommen!


----------



## doomkeeper (26. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Schade, mein Interesse an Oculus hat sich damit in Luft aufgelöst.
> 
> Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass die Geschichte große (negative) Auswirkungen auf den Kickstarter-Hype der letzten Jahre haben wird.


 
Genau so schauts aus.

Ich hab bisjetzt noch nie mit meinem Geld ausgeholfen, aber hatte es spätestens bei Outcast vor.
Für mich ist dieses Thema somit komplett vom Tisch weil ich niemand anderen als die Hersteller unterstützen möchte.

Wer sagt mir dass dann nicht EA/Activision um die Ecke kommt und Outcast aufnehmen möchte?

Mein Vertrauen ist komplett auf 0 und die Vorfreude auf diese VR Brille liegt im Keller.
Ich hoffe für sehr viele Gamer dass Chris Roberts sein Star Citizen an niemanden verkaufen wird.

Oculus Rift war *das* Vorzeigemodell für Kickstarter und nun vergammelt es bei einem Social Unternehmen.
Nein Danke auf sowas hab ich mich nicht gefreut.

Wie heißts so schön.
Wenn du ein Geschäft mit dem Teufel machst, wirst du den Teufel nicht verändern können - aber der Teufel verändert dich.

Um an Geld zu bekommen wurde das Wort "Gamer" in jedem zweitem Satz verwendet.. jetzt heißt es nur noch "Social"
Zum Kotzen alles.


----------



## Odin333 (26. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... du brauchst doch hier nicht mit Fakten kommen!



Zeig mal her deine Fakten. Oh moment, die Fakten kommen ja direkt von Whatsapp selbst. Ja, das sind bekanntlich die härtesten aller Fakten.


----------



## Atuan (26. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass die Geschichte große (negative) Auswirkungen auf den Kickstarter-Hype der letzten Jahre haben wird.


 
Das denke ich auch. Die Nummer mit der Rift wird nicht so schnell vergessen werden, wie das DRM-Debakel rund um Shadowrun Returns (bei dem Microsoft ja zum Glück doch noch eingelenkt hat).


----------



## doomkeeper (26. März 2014)

*http://www.engadget.com/2014/03/25/face ... 2-billion/
*
_



			Update:  We're on the call now, and Mark Zuckerberg is already pointing out  Facebook's acquisition of Instagram as an example of how the company is  getting experience buying properties and allowing them to continue to  operate independently. Zuckerberg called out virtual reality as one of  the computing platforms of the future -- following desktops and mobile  -- *and yes, talked about building Facebook's advertising into it.*  Specifically, he talked about the potential of a virtual communication  network, buying virtual goods, and down the line, advertising.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_​In Your Face​


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur etwas?
> deshalb ist diese form des schmarotzer-crowdfundings scheisse.
> die backer tragen einzig und alleine das risikio und die initiatoren sahnen ggf -wie jetzt im falle von oculus vr- groß ab.


 
Wieso verarscht? 

WENN OR auf den Markt kommt und es gänzlich anders ist als die Backer erwartet haben (wegen nicht abstellbarer Social Functions z.B.) oder wenn die Backer plötzlich kein OR  mehr bekommen würden, DANN würde ich es ja verstehen.

Aber Du solltest bitte auch verstehen daß auf die Hasstriaden mancher Individuen bei großen Deals keine Rücksicht genommen wird, und auf die Schlechtmachermeinungen in Foren schon gar nicht.

OR hat jetzt einen wirlich mächtigen "Backer" um dem Projekt in der Endgeraden noch zu unterstützen. Das kann ich für die bisherigen Backer sehr positiv entwickeln.

Klar verstehe ich die Befürchtungen daß die Social Features von FB fest in OR implementiert werden, aber wir sollten doch mal die Butter bei die Fische lassen und weiter denken als von A nach B. OR ist eine tolle Technologie auf die FB bestimmt gerne in Zukunft setzen möchte. Allerdings sind das 2 paar Schuhe. Einmal das Gaming OR Headset und einmal die Technologie an sich.

Mich würde zunächst mal das interessieren was in dem Vertrag steht, das "kleingedruckte". 

@Threadstone
Wenn sich OR so entwickelt ist es nicht die Schuld Deines Busenfreundes Zucker sondern die der OR Macher die dem Verkauf zugestimmt haben. Ich gehe ja davon aus daß sie in dem Vertrag klauseln drin haben um die Gamer etwas zu schützen (OR kommt unverändert auf den Markt und FB darf die Technologie nutzen oder so). Wenn dem nicht so ist sind die Verkäufer die bösen Jungs, nicht Zucker. Solltest weniger kotzen und mehr nachdenken.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es hatte von Anfang an den Anschein als würden die Jungs unabhängig bleiben... letztens haben sie sogar ne dicke Finanzspritze von irgendwelchen privaten Investoren bekommen und das Projekt hat von sehr wichtigen Leuten einen dicken Support bekommen.


Genau _das_ war doch nicht der Fall. Investition per Risikokapital zielt nur darauf ab ein Unternehmen später entweder teuer an die Börse zu bringen oder möglichst teuer zu verkaufen.



> Croudfunding ist für mich aufjedenfall gestorben, egal wie großartig eine Idee jemals sein wird.


 Das Crowdfunding war für die Verbreitung einer Entwicklerversion und das war auch alles sehr genau beschrieben, inklusive FAQs. Und außer für virtuelle Belohnungen oder T-Shirts waren ja auch eher Entwickler und Firmen angesprochen. Privatanwendern wurde ja sogar davon abgeraten sich so ein Teil zu kaufen.
Crowdfunding ist immer noch eine coole Sache aber man muss sich auch informieren was man denn jetzt genau unterstützt.

Ich finde es aber komisch, dass Projekte auf Kickstarter kaum noch eine Chance haben wenn sie nicht absolut professionell vorgestellt werden... aber wehe wenn sich herausstellt, dass der Anbieter nicht zur "Wir sind Rebellen und haben uns alle lieb"-Fraktion gehört, sondern tatsächlich Geschäfte machen will.


----------



## azraelb (26. März 2014)

Ok, sollte man dafür nun einen FB account benötigen, dann wars das für mich..
Möglicherweise wurde der deal geschlossen, um finanziell mit dem Sony Projekt und dessen Entwicklungsstand mithalten zu können...?


----------



## doomkeeper (26. März 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Genau _das_ war doch nicht der Fall. Investition per Risikokapital zielt nur darauf ab ein Unternehmen später entweder teuer an die Börse zu bringen oder möglichst teuer zu verkaufen.



Dann hätten die sich von Anfang an an solche Leute wenden müssen und nicht die Seele und Leidenschaft
der Hardcore PC User zu vergewaltigen. Ganz einfach.
Das ist hier ein klarer Fall von " Give me more Money " und hat nix mehr mit Oculus Rift zu tun.

Eine partnerschaft mit FB hätte auch vollkommen gereicht um das eigene Baby vor zusätzlichen Problemen zu schützen.
Nein, die lassen sich komplett aufkaufen und sind nicht mehr ihr eigener Chef - so siehts aus.



> Das Crowdfunding war für die Verbreitung einer Entwicklerversion und das war auch alles sehr genau beschrieben, inklusive FAQs. Und außer für virtuelle Belohnungen oder T-Shirts waren ja auch eher Entwickler und Firmen angesprochen. Privatanwendern wurde ja sogar davon abgeraten sich so ein Teil zu kaufen.
> Crowdfunding ist immer noch eine coole Sache aber man muss sich auch informieren was man denn jetzt genau unterstützt.



Man hat unabhängige Entwickler unterstützt weil sowas sonst nicht von normalen Unternehmen entwickelt wird.
Letztendlich wurde diese Arbeit nur outgesourced und später eingekauft (als das Risiko weggefallen ist).

Das ist an Dreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten und hat mit irgendwelchen FAQS überhaupt nix am Hut. Hier wurde
eine großartige Erfindung an einen Social Dienst verkauft, obwohl es einst ein für Hardcore Gamer konzipiertes Produkt gewesen ist.
Denn dafür hat man auch gezahlt.. Wenn von Anfang an gestanden wäre, dass sie nur genug Geld brauchen um an Google / Facebook verkaufen zu können, hätten sie nie und nimma das Ziel erreicht bzw. den Support von der kompletten Branche.

Vertrauensmissbrauch nennt man sowas.

Mit Valve hätten die sich locker zusammentun können weil sie ohne deren Support nicht mal diese low persistence Technik hätten..
Die werden genau so wie Zynga ausgesaugt und am Ende weggeworfen...
Für Weiterentwicklungen wie 4K Bildschirme usw sehe ich erstmal schwarz für die CV 2.0.


----------



## Fireball8 (26. März 2014)

Hab mich wieder in Rage geschrieben, und war zu sehr Offtopic^^


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. März 2014)

Schade, ich hatte ja gewisse Hoffnungen mit dieser Brille verknüpft, aber dann eben nicht.


----------



## AlexRider001 (26. März 2014)

<-- Ein Käufer weniger.
Tut mir wahnsinnig Leid für die Leute die schon tausende Euro als Backer investiert haben.
Bleibt wohl nur noch Valve.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. März 2014)

Was das für die Brille bedeutet lässt sich ja schon aus der Mitteilung von Zuckerberg rauslesen. Das Gadget, das bisher vor allem Gamer begeistert hat soll nun zum social media ding werden - sprich zum Motor für Werbung. Wenn man aus den bisherigen Entwicklungen bei facebook etwas rauslesen kann, dann, dass es hier immer nur um Nutzerdaten ging, nie um die Nutzer an sich. 
Im Endeffekt ist das Projekt so, wie man sich es bisher vorgestellt hat, mit diesem Einkauf tot. Und das ist die eigentliche Tragik an der Sache.


----------



## shippy74 (26. März 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Facebook VR ganz im Sinne von Gamer und Surrogates - so einfach ist es.
> 
> Zuckerberg wäre blöd so viel Kohle hinzublättern, ohne diese Hardware (auf längerer Sicht) an das eigene Unternehmen zu binden.
> Das ist eben eine "long Term" Geschichte und wird erstmal ganz langsam angegangen.
> ...



Sorry, aber Bla Bla. Wenn dir jemand für dein Projekt 2 Milliarden geben würde, dann wären dir die Harcore Gamer oder die Leute die dir das Ding Finaziert haben mit Sicherheit egal. Alle die was bezahlt haben , haben eine Gegenleistung bekommen oder bekommen eine, somit haben die Jungs ihren Vertrag erfüllt. Nur weil du denen eine Finazspritze gibst heisst das nicht das du ein Mitspracherecht hast.

Ich mag diesen Zuckerberg nicht, habe auch kein Facebook und mein Whatts App hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auch gelöscht. Es wird ja keiner gezwungen sich von ZB virtuell zur Prostituierten machen zu lassen. Da ist jeder für sich selber verantwortlich. Entweder man geht den Weg mit oder eben nicht. 

Und warum ZB  das Unternehmen gekauft hat kann ich gut nachvollziehen, man Spinnt die Sache mal weiter, die Brille wird in ein paar Jahren wie ne Sonnenbrille aussehen, die kannst dann mit deinem Handy verbinden und auch Filme aufnehmen und schon kannst du auf Facebook aufnahmen / Videos,Life vom Urlaub,Konzert oder deiner Lieblingskneipe senden, dann kannst du zusammen mit deinen Freunden Koma Saufen, obwohl der eine Zuhause sitzt ,der andere in Australien im Busch rum eiert und der Dritte gerade mit Alkoholvergiftung im KH liegt.
Darauf wird das ganze mit Sicherheit hinaus laufen, momentan ist das Ding wohl noch zu unbequem und zu groß aber Facebook hat das Geld da etwas draus zu machen. Ob man das Braucht und es gut findet,darüber kann man streiten aber wenn es kommt wird das sicher einschlagen wie ne Bombe, Besser als Skype und jeder Video Chat, die Leute sehen das was du siehst und wenn ein paar Leute zusammen stehen und jeder ne Brille hat , kommt halt dieses Mittendrin Gefühl auf.


----------



## alu355 (26. März 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Bla Bla. Wenn dir jemand für dein Projekt 2 Milliarden geben würde, dann wären dir die Harcore Gamer oder die Leute die dir das Ding Finaziert haben mit Sicherheit egal. Alle die was bezahlt haben , haben eine Gegenleistung bekommen oder bekommen eine, somit haben die Jungs ihren Vertrag erfüllt. Nur weil du denen eine Finazspritze gibst heisst das nicht das du ein Mitspracherecht hast.



Typischer Fall von Kleingeisterei.
Würde ich 2 Milliarden für mein Entwicklungs-Baby angeboten bekommen, würde ich lächelnd dankend ablehnen!
Diese Summe würde doch lediglich bestätigen (neben dem Kickstartererfolg), daß man alles richtig gemacht hat.
Und das man auf lange Sicht mehr wert ist.
Diese Firma hätte der Anbieter schlechthin für VR Lösungen sein können.
Nun sind sie lediglich ein willfähriges Anhängsel.
In der Geschichte wird in 50 Jahren jeder davon reden wie der große Mark Zuckerberg die VR Revolution "erfunden" hat, die eigentlichen Macher werden mit keiner Silbe erwähnt werden, höchstens in spezieller Lektüre.

Tieeef bücken für viel Geld an Zuckerberg?
Solltest nicht von dir selber auf andere schließen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2014)

Ich denke auch, wenn da schon jemand 2 Milliarden (Was für eine Zahl!) ausgibt, dann wird seine Plattform (also Facebook) auch sicher voll darin integriert. Da wird man sich dann sicher in Facebook einloggen müssen oder können (wird man sehen). Die ganze Plattform wird man dann vermutlich irgendwie in 3D begehen können, mit unterschiedlichen Räumen. Und Spiele werden sicher auch irgendwie damit verbunden und Erfolge dann sicher direkt auf dem Profil gepostet. So würde ich mir das jetzt vorstellen. Für Leute, die kein Facebook wollen, wird das dann einfach völlig uninteressant, denke ich mal, da wird man sich nach einer Alternative umsehen müssen. Auch eigene Hersteller werden jetzt sicher abspringen, weil sich sicher nicht jeder an so eine Firma koppeln lassen will.

Wenn das so passiert wäre, dann wäre das auch sehr krass gewesen, hätte aber im Endeffekt wohl kaum jemanden gejuckt. Der bittere Beigeschmack ist eben, dass das Ding auf Kickstarter mitfinanziert wurde und Spieler mehrere Mio. dazu gegeben haben, dass das Projekt überhaupt in Angriff genommen wurde und sie trugen damit ja auch ein Teil des Risikos. Wenn das dann aber von so einer großen Firma, die null Risiko hatte und einfach die Lorbeeren einfährt, so gekauft wird, dann wirkt das irgendwie..ich weiß nicht..asozial.
Wenn die Oculus Rift Leute wirklich anständig und fair sind, dann sollten sie ihren Unterstützern wieder das Geld zurückgeben, was ja bei 2 Mrd. kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. März 2014)

Und so, meine lieben Freunde, wird Oculus Rift dann doch massenmarkttauglich. 

Ok, ernsthaft...Facebook kauft WhatsApp. Facebook kauft Oculus Rift. Und letzteres für 2 Mrd. Dollar. Entweder geht es Facebook tatsächlich überhaupt nicht gut und betreiben gerade Verzweiflungstat über Verzweiflungstat...oder aber denen geht es ZU gut. Aber ich denke, es wird ein kluger Schachzug sein. Für FB zumindest. 

Letztlich aber ist es mir Wurscht, da ich mir Oculus VR eh nie zulegen wollte.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man hat unabhängige Entwickler unterstützt weil sowas sonst nicht von normalen Unternehmen entwickelt wird.
> Letztendlich wurde diese Arbeit nur outgesourced und später eingekauft (als das Risiko weggefallen ist).
> 
> [...]
> ...


 Kickstarter hat die Produktion der Entwicklerversion finanziert. Dadurch, dass so ein Hype entstand waren das eine ganze Menge Brillen (außerdem Poster, Shirts und 10% Gebühren). Das war das einzige Risiko, beziehungsweise überhaupt keines. Das war die einzige Zusage und die wurde erfüllt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und trotz großem Erfolg war diese Finanzierung nur ein winziger Teil des Projekts.
Niemand erkaufte mit seiner Unterstützung irgendein Mitspracherecht für das Endprodukt.

Dafür hätte man sich vor dem Kickstarter an der Risikofinanzierung beteiligen müssen (das waren etwa Mio $14) oder an der B-Finanzierung danach (das waren Mio $75). Das brachte das Mitspracherecht und man kann nur hoffen, dass die Firmengründer geschickt genug waren diesen Kapitalgebern nicht, Stück für Stück, die Mehrheit zu überlassen. Das passiert oft genug und dann hätten sie beim Facebook-Verkauf überhaupt nichts mehr zu melden gehabt.

Wenn die Core-Gamer wegen so einer Entwicklung jetzt entrüstet aufschreien sollten sie vielleicht besser gar nichts mehr finanzieren. Oder sich vorher informieren wie derartige Investmentprojekte funktionieren und, speziell bei US-Firmen, sehr genau darauf achten was nicht im Verkaufstext steht und was nicht versprochen wird.

Ich bin kein Freund von Facebook. Und die Enttäuschung kann ich gut verstehen, weiß selber nicht ob mich das Endprodukt jetzt noch fesseln kann. Aber den Oculus-Gründern Verrat und Wortbruch vorzuwerfen ist einfach kindisch.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn die Oculus Rift Leute wirklich anständig und fair sind, dann sollten sie ihren Unterstützern wieder das Geld zurückgeben, was ja bei 2 Mrd. kein Problem sein sollte.


 Was sie bei Kickstarter an Belohnungen versprachen wurden doch erfüllt, oder?

Aber es werden ja keine 2 Mrd. gezahlt. In Bar gibt es erstmal Mio. $300. Wo vorher schon fast Mio. $100 in die Firma investiert wurden ist das nicht so wahnsinnig viel. Für weitere Mio. $400 müssen erstmal gewisse Meilensteine erfüllt werden. Der Rest sind FB-Aktenoptionen die es mit Sicherheit nur unter Auflagen gibt, also z.B. erstmal nicht verkauft werden dürfen, und deren Wert sich sehr schnell auch auflösen könnte.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. März 2014)

> Facebook übernimmt Oculus VR: Zuckerberg-Imperium kauft Virtual Reality-Pionier für rund 2 Milliarden Dollar






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umDr0mPuyQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## leckmuschel (26. März 2014)

hätte ich mir gekauft, aber facebookseidank, werde ich darum einen großen bogen machen. kauf ich mir das teil von steam


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso verarscht?



das will ich dir gerne beantworten: 
warum backen die leute denn eine sache bei kickstarter und co.?

ich vermute sie tun das, weil sie eine vision unterstützen wollen. und zwar eine vision für deren umsetzung andere die das geld hätten, nicht die eier haben, weil das nächste quartalsergebnis wichtiger als alles andere ist. 

wird diese vision jetzt an einen mrd-konzern verkloppt, mit dem als backer ja gerade nichts zu tun haben wollte, dann kann man sich durchaus verarscht vorkommen, denke ich.

das kannst du jetzt, zu recht, ein wenig zu romantisch finden. aber genau von dieser romantik lebt das crowdfunding doch!


----------



## masterofcars (26. März 2014)

Hmm. Offtopic.
Da ich mich auch gerade ärgere, aber gerade mir etwas für Rennspiele mit dem Oculus Rift erhofft hatte.. ( Das rechts-links gucken)
Was haltet ihr denn von sonem riesenbreiten Monitor als Alternative?
LG IPS 21:9 Ultrawide-Serie


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das will ich dir gerne beantworten:
> warum backen die leute denn eine sache bei kickstarter und co.?
> 
> ich vermute sie tun das, weil sie eine vision unterstützen wollen. und zwar eine vision für deren umsetzung andere die das geld hätten, nicht die eier haben, weil das nächste quartalsergebnis wichtiger als alles andere ist.
> ...


 
Kann es sein das die "Kopfloses Huhn" Fraktion irgendwie den Sinn hinter Kickstartet nicht verstanden hat,
bzw. was der Name Kickstartet eigentlich bedeutet?

Tut mir leid, aber im Moment wird das ganze eher ziemlich Peinlich


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2014)

masterofcars schrieb:


> Hmm. Offtopic.
> Da ich mich auch gerade ärgere, aber gerade mir etwas für Rennspiele mit dem Oculus Rift erhofft hatte.. ( Das rechts-links gucken)
> Was haltet ihr denn von sonem riesenbreiten Monitor als Alternative?
> LG IPS 21:9 Ultrawide-Serie


 Hehe ... den hat mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Kumpel gepostet mit dem Hinweis, dass er sich den gerne kaufen wollen würde.

Schönes Teil, keine Frage ... aber die native Auflösung erfordert ziemlich viel Dampf unter der Haube.


----------



## Theojin (26. März 2014)

Für Facebook war das ein Schnäppchen allererster Güte. Wenn das Ding massentauglich ist, sprich eine angenehme Größe besitzt, einwandfrei funktioniert usw., und dann die entsprechenden Anwendungen dafür da sind, z.B. ein Facebook-VR Programm mit personalisierter Werbung, dann wird Monsieur Zuckerberg 2 Milliarden im Vergleich dazu wie eine Rolle Klopapier vorkommen.

Dann werden die richtigen Milliarden mit Werbung gescheffelt.

Ich finde es auch nicht schön, habe bisher auch entfernt damit geliebäugelt, mir so ein Teil z.B. für Star Citizen anzuschaffen. Ich bin aber auch absoluter Verweigerer dieser ganzen asocial Media Grütze, weil meine Onlinekommunikation entweder direkt oder über Foren wie dieses hier stattfindet. Ich bleibe aber generell noch interessiert, vermute aber, daß wir Gamer (also die, die Facebook nicht als ihr Paradies auf Erden ansehen ) früher oder später unsere VR Brillen von einem anderen Anbieter kaufen werden.


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die "Kopfloses Huhn" Fraktion irgendwie den Sinn hinter Kickstartet nicht verstanden hat,
> bzw. was der Name Kickstartet eigentlich bedeutet?
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber im Moment wird das ganze eher ziemlich Peinlich


 
du kannst meine ausführungen gerne falsch, dumm oder auch peinlich finden, nur wüsste ich schon gerne warum. 

crowdfunding bedeutet sicherlich nicht, dass man eine idee letztendlich einem riesenkonzern in den rachen wirft.
das führt das ganze prinzip nämlich ad absurdum meiner meinung nach. 

übrigens: 
ich hab hier überhaupt keine aktien drin und mir war klar, dass es so laufen kann. 
dass ich dem thema crowdfunding schon immer äußerst skeptisch gegenüberstand, ist ja kein geheimnis. 
denn auch ich habe (leider) herzlich wenig für romantik in diesem bereich übrig. 
aber dass die backer ihre lektion direkt auf die ganz harte tour lernen müssen, finde ich schon ein wenig bedauerlich.


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> e
> 
> das will ich dir gerne beantworten:
> warum backen die leute denn eine sache bei kickstarter und co.?
> ...


 
Die "Vision" OR ist dank aller Backer entstanden. Nur weil sie so erfolgreich war, was ja positiv ist, hat FB überhaupt Interesse daran. Insofoern war die Kickstatrter Kampagne ein voller Erfolg.

Und wenn Du als Backer mit FB nichts zu tun haben willst dann ist das Dein eigenes "Problem" und nicht das irgendwelcher anderer Leute. Das hat nichts mit Kickstarter zu tun. Dort fangen Leute Projekte an die keinen Sponsor, kein Geld haben, nicht weil sie von großen Firmen nichts wollen (wie Du siehst). 

Und wenn große Firmen vor Beginn der KS Kampagne noch nicht da Potential von OR gesehen haben, es jetzt aber tun ist es doch nur um so besser. 

Wenn Du in die Geldnot anderer Romantik reininterpretierst und deswegen unterstüzt oder es romantisch findest einen Verein zu boykotieren..., hmm, ja , schaff Dir ein Weib an und lerne was über Romantik  Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders 

Verarscht werde ich mir vorkommen wenn nicht das geliefert wird was versprochen wurde. Und das wird sich erst noch zeigen. Ich kann mir wie bereits erwähnt nicht vorstellen daß von KS a) versprochen wurde und jetzt ohne jegliche Konsequenzen ein z) geliefert wird. Da wird es im Kaufvertrag bestimmt Klauseln geben die a) sicherstellen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> In Bar gibt es erstmal Mio. $300. Wo vorher schon fast Mio. $100 in die Firma investiert wurden ist das nicht so wahnsinnig viel. Für weitere Mio. $400 müssen erstmal gewisse Meilensteine erfüllt werden. Der Rest sind FB-Aktenoptionen.



wo hast du das her? link bitte.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du kannst meine ausführungen gerne falsch, dumm oder auch peinlich finden, nur wüsste ich schon gerne warum.


 
Dacky hat die Erläuterung schon grade gebracht, das triffts eigentlich ganz gut und daher spar ich mir was eigenes


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Und wenn Du als Backer mit FB nichts zu tun haben willst dann ist das Dein eigenes "Problem" und nicht das irgendwelcher anderer Leute.



ich bin weder backer noch gehts hier speziell um facebook. 

aber mal so gefragt: was denkst du, wie viele backer oculus rift gefunden hätte, wenn in der beschreibung auf kickstarter gestanden hätte, dass bei erfolgreichem verlauf der kampagne eine übernahme der idee durch facebook zur debatte stünde? 



> Wenn Du in die Geldnot anderer Romantik reininterpretierst und deswegen unterstüzt oder es romantisch findest einen Verein zu boykotieren..., hmm, ja , schaff Dir ein Weib an und lerne was über Romantik  Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders


geldnot? romantisch? was faselst du da?
geld für eine idee oder vision herzugeben - DAS ist irgendwo romantisch, oder von mir aus idealistisch, wenn dir das besser gefällt. 



> Und wenn große Firmen vor Beginn der KS Kampagne noch nicht da Potential  von OR gesehen haben, es jetzt aber tun ist es doch nur um so besser.


der punkt ist doch, dass die oculus-leute jetzt gar nicht mehr über ihre vision verfügen dürfen.
herr zuckerberg entscheidet letztendlich - und zwar ganz alleine.
wenn er meint, dass vr ein irrweg war, dann ist das projekt ganz schnell tot. 
das war sicher nicht im interesse der backer.

mal ich jetzt den teufel an die wand? 
durchaus, nur so völlig unwahrscheinlich ist dieses szenario ja nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## masterofcars (26. März 2014)

Hmm, ich glaube meine GTX670 OC hat noch ein paar Reserven. Zumindest hat Sie sich bisher noch nicht in ihre Grenzen locken lassen.


----------



## Kerusame (26. März 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Facebook. Und die Enttäuschung kann ich gut verstehen, weiß selber nicht ob mich das Endprodukt jetzt noch fesseln kann. Aber den Oculus-Gründern Verrat und Wortbruch vorzuwerfen ist einfach kindisch.



verrat und wortbruch im eigentlich sinn kann man ihnen sicherlich nicht vorwerfen, im moralischen sinne aber durchaus.
 crowdfounding hatte immer den moralischen grundgedanken: "unterstütze eine idee"
wenn damit jetzt nur noch firmenaufwertungen stattfinden, um lukrativ genug zu sein von einem großen geschluckt zu werden, ist die eigentliche idee nicht mehr im vordergrund und somit das crowdfounding zunichte gemacht.

zwar finde ich nicht, dass man die oculus-gründer jetzt steinigen sollte, aber ok ist das ganze trotzdem nicht und es hinterlässt sowohl oculusVR als auch crowdfounding mit einem sehr faden beigeschmack. der imageschaden der damit produziert wurde, trifft mit sicherheit auch viele die es nicht verdienen -> künftige crowdfoundingprojekte
in zukunft werden es sich viele noch ein 3., 4. oder 5. mal überlegen bevor sie in so etwas investieren, was sehr schade sein kann, je nach projekt.

der grundgedanke war vielleicht nicht falsch von OVR, mehr kapital ist gerade im entwicklungsbereich immer von nutzen, doch der weg zu diesem "mehr" war einfach schlecht gewählt und das gefühl des verrats bleibt. so wird es wieder ein produkt von einer großen firma, mit beschränkungen und auflagen, welche die hälfte der nutzer nicht gut findet und die andere hälfte sich nicht drum schert. mir wäre ein freieres produkt weit lieber gewesen und jenen die sich jetzt beschweren wohl auch.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wo hast du das her? link bitte.


 
Hier z.B.: Oculus-Rift-Kauf: Was Facebook mit einer 3-D-Brille will - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wo SPON das  nachgelesen hat, ist allerdings nicht zu finden.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wo hast du das her? link bitte.


 Das hatte ich aus dem englischen Wiki, die haben es unter anderem aus dem FB Newsroom.

Wobei ich die Zahlen verdreht hatte. Sie bekommen $400 Mio. in Cash und mögliche weitere $300 Mio. Cash/Aktien für Meilensteine. Außerdem $1,6 Mrd. an Aktien, insgesamt also bis zu 2,3 Mrd.


----------



## ztyphoon0 (26. März 2014)

Sehr schön. FB will mit dem Teil doch eh nur irgendwie an Daten rankommen, ob das Produkt gut wird interessiert die sicherlich nicht. Eigentlich braucht Sony Morpheus nur noch für den PC Verfügbar zu machen, dann kann FB einpacken. Aber auch so, warum sollten die Entwickler sich jetzt noch Mühe geben? Geld ist jetzt da, ob's ein Erfolg wird oder nicht kann denen wohl nun egal sein. Abgesehen davon gibt es ja nicht mal ein fertiges Produkt. Hoffentlich leistet wenigstens Sony richtig gute Arbeit an Morpheus.


----------



## masterofcars (26. März 2014)

Hmm, heißt das, das keine Pornos für Oculus Rift kommen? Ich bin erschüttert.


----------



## ZeXes (26. März 2014)

Ein Glück haben wir PS4LER nicht solche Probleme. 
Oh man 2015 wird Episch. Naughty Dogs sollen wieder ihre Zauberstäbe schwingen und Geile Spiele
für Morpheus rausbringen. Der Konsolenkrieg ist entgültig gewonnen.
Danke Sony. Danke !


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Ein Glück haben wir PS4LER nicht solche Probleme.
> Oh man 2015 wird Episch. Naughty Dogs sollen wieder ihre Zauberstäbe schwingen und Geile Spiele
> für Morpheus rausbringen. Der Konsolenkrieg ist entgültig gewonnen.
> Danke Sony. Danke !


 
da würd ich erst mal abwarten, was sony da für preisvorstellungen hat...


----------



## ZeXes (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da würd ich erst mal abwarten, was sony da für preisvorstellungen hat...


 
Sony kennt seine preisbewusste Kundschaft (siehe PS4).
300€ -400€ inc. Kamera. 
Mehr nicht. Wird alles Subventioniert !


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Sony kennt seine preisbewusste Kundschaft (siehe PS4).
> 300€ -400€ inc. Kamera.
> Mehr nicht. Wird alles Subventioniert !


 
wir werden sehen.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wir werden sehen.


 
ich würde mal sagen und da sind wir uns einig, aber
Da darf man zurecht Skeptisch sein


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen und da sind wir uns einig, aber
> Da darf man zurecht Skeptisch sein


 
absolut.
ich bin sehr gespannt, ob sony da wirklich was für die masse bringt.


----------



## Marcelangelo (26. März 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Crowdfunding-System nicht wirklich vertraut, aber gibt es nicht auch ne Möglichkeit auf Gewinnbeteiligung?


----------



## Blauspecht (26. März 2014)

Eventuell plant Facebook da was? Ich mein erst Whatsapp dann die Oculus...?


----------



## Theojin (26. März 2014)

Setzt doch die Assoziationskette mal fort.

Facebook,Whatsapp,Occulus VR, was nun?

Chrysler, Wiesenhof, Kenia, Puma, Smith & Wesson? Was wird der nächste "Meilenstein" sein?


----------



## Gast20180705 (26. März 2014)

Theojin schrieb:


> Setzt doch die Assoziationskette mal fort.
> 
> Facebook,Whatsapp,Occulus VR, was nun?
> 
> Chrysler, Wiesenhof, Kenia, Puma, Smith & Wesson? Was wird der nächste "Meilenstein" sein?


 
EA


----------



## Exar-K (26. März 2014)

Hrhr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. März 2014)

Viele vergessen so ganz nebenbei dass Facebook jedem OR Besitzer eine Cam aufstellen lässt


----------



## twincast (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum Kickstarter?
> 
> Es steht doch jedem frei seine 'campaign' so zu gestalten wie er möchte, d.h. man kann auch auf kickstarter eine Gewinnbeteiligung anbieten. Das Zauberwort ist wohl "kann" und wie ich bereits oben meinte, scheinbar sind solche Anreize nicht notwendig und damit sind die Unterstützer 'schuld'.


 
Vielleicht hat sich das in den letzten Monaten geändert, ohne dass ich es mitbekommen habe, aber an sich war das auf Kickstarter explizit nicht erlaubt.


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2014)

1. Warum werde die verschiedenen Threats nijct zusammen genommeen?
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...st-hitzige-debatte-der-pcg-redaktion-aus.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ty-pionier-fuer-rund-2-milliarden-dollar.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-kickstarter-backer-fordern-geld-zurueck.html
Muss jeder seine Meinung 3x kund tun?

2. Meine persönliche Meinung:
Ich hab nix dagegen, dass ein Konzern eine kleine Firma aufkauft, bzw finanziert.
Aber erst warten, dass ein Projekt potential hat und danach zuschlagen weil mans eben kann, ist einfach erbärmlich. Das führt Kickstarter & co einfach ad absurdum.
Ich werde mich hüten weiter auf KS Geld zu investieren.


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> Ich hab nix dagegen, dass ein Konzern eine kleine Firma aufkauft, bzw finanziert.
> Aber erst warten, dass ein Projekt potential hat und danach zuschlagen weil mans eben kann, ist einfach erbärmlich. Das führt Kickstarter & co einfach ad absurdum.
> Ich werde mich hüten weiter auf KS Geld zu investieren.


 
eigentlich nicht, wenn erst die Anschubhilfe dafür sorgt das man ein Projekt umsetzen kann, das dann genug aufmerksamkeit erregen kann als etwas wirklich funktionierendes Ding und nicht nur als reines konzept, weil so Konzepte gibt´s ja wie Sand am Meer und oft funktionieren die nicht wirklich


----------



## Spassbremse (27. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich werde mich hüten weiter auf KS Geld zu investieren.



Das finde ich als Konsequenz zu "hart", ich würde sagen, das hängt stark vom jeweiligen Projekt ab. Hardware-Projekte würde ich jedoch auch nicht (mehr) backen, habe das allerdings bislang auch noch nicht.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (27. März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1-Ip4bzAdo


----------



## DerBloP (27. März 2014)

So Ich möchte auch nochmal was zum ganzen loswerden. Wie ich schon zu Anfang sagte habe ich nichts dagegen wenn FB oder sonst jemand OR aufgekauft hat. Ist ja nicht so das sie es umsonst bekommen haben, und sie es nicht hätten "Günstiger" bekommen hätten können  . Wo ich mir nur Sorgen bzw Gedanken mache ist:

Bei einer "kleineren" Firma wie sie war hätte ich gerne, für Spiele Profile, bzw. für verschiedene Entwickler gerne auch Pro 3D Spiele Profil auch 1~2 Euro bezahlt. 
Oder wie es jetzt schon bei Tridef,nvidia oder iZ3D ist (was es nicht mehr gibt) auch für 3D Software Hersteller die ihre eigenen Profile anbieten, auch mal 50 Euro zu zahlen bereit war. (Für das Rift gibt es ja auch diverse)
Wo ich aber schwarz sehe ist, das FB einen eigenen 3D Appstore aufmacht, wo dritthersteller zwar alles "F2P" anbieten "können", der Weg aber dahin mit Werbung gepflastert ist. Ich mag das genaze Konzept nunmal nicht, genau so wie die ganzen F2P Spiele die es auf dem Markt gibt. Ich bemängel nicht deren Quallität an sich, aber irgendwelche Hauseigenen Browser erstmal installieren usw. schmeckt mir nunmal nicht.
Wie gesagt ich zahle lieber immer Konstant etwas, damit die Entwicklung weiter geht, als den Zuckerbergs dieser Welt, meine Infos, und das daraus Resultierende Geld in den Hals zu stopfen.

Bitte lasst das ganze Schwarzmalerei sein, und das Facebook, Oculus Rift eine Eigene Marke sein lässt, und das bis auf den Eigentümer nichts darauf hinweist das es FB gehört. Es gibt ja auch gute Beispiele, wo man nicht weiß das Produkte zu einer Konzern Kette gehören, da sie "Eigenständig" arbeiten/verfahren dürfen.
Dann wäre es mir egal das der einzige Nutzen für FB zB die nicht zahlenden Lizengebühren wären, um es "AUCH" für FB zu nutzen usw...

Aber das Wort Appstore beim PC!...da sträuben sich meine Nackenhaare...echtmal
Bei Iphones,Androids,Tablets und co. wiederum finde ich diese OK, aber auch nicht mehr....

So einen geschmeidigen Tag euch allen...
hoffen wir aufs beste, und schön wäre wenn es dann OHNE Facebook zwang, Preiswert und mit einer guten Hardware noch dieses Jahr auf den Markt kommen würde.
Wenn nicht R.i.H.

Edit: Aber ja, irgendwo bleibt trotzdem ein "großer" beigeschmack, wo sich erstens die Backer und das Kickstarter Konzept komisch anfühlt, und für mich das wichtigste, es ist aus den Täumen der Hardcore Gamer aufgebaut worden. Mal ehrlich, man wollte sich insgeheim vom ganzen Casual und Konsolen "Mist" abgrenzen, und man hatte sich insgeheim gefreut, den Freunden/Konsoleros und anderen, die Vorzüge des PC gamings unter der Nase reiben zu können, mit einem breiten Verschmitzten lächeln auf der Backe  , aber mit dem FB hintergrund ist es irgendwie nur halb so schön


----------



## doomkeeper (27. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das finde ich als Konsequenz zu "hart", ich würde sagen, das hängt stark vom jeweiligen Projekt ab. Hardware-Projekte würde ich jedoch auch nicht (mehr) backen, habe das allerdings bislang auch noch nicht.


 
Und wer sagt mir dass ein Software Projekt nicht auch von jemanden aufgekauft wird?


----------



## Spassbremse (27. März 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und wer sagt mir dass ein Software Projekt nicht auch von jemanden aufgekauft wird?



Garantieren kann das niemand, klar, aber ich halte es eher für unwahrscheinlich. Gerade bei einem SP-Titel, die die Mehrzahl der Projekte ausmachen dürften, halte ich es für extrem unwahrscheinlich.

Allerdings: An einem Star Citizen könnte ein Mark Zuckerberg durchaus Interesse haben...


----------



## Neawoulf (27. März 2014)

Nachdem ich jetzt 1 1/2 Nächte drüber geschlafen habe und mir immer noch die Frage stelle: "Wieso? Wieso ausgerechnet Facebook??", hab ich mich entschieden, Oculus Rift VORERST weiter zu unterstützen, solange zur Nutzung kein Facebook Account nötig ist. Sollte das irgendwann der Fall sein, werde ich mir die nächste Version nicht mehr kaufen bzw. die bereits vorhandenen Geräte verkaufen.

Oculus VR hat einfach zuviel für die Virtual Reality Entwicklung getan. Ohne die wäre es vermutlich auch in 10 oder 20 Jahren nicht dazu gekommen, dass jemand ein massentaugliches VR Gerät auf den Markt gebracht hätte ... und darauf habe ich gewartet, seit ich damals, kurz nach Release, das erste Mal die Doom Shareware Version gespielt habe.

DK2 Bestellung wird nicht rückgängig gemacht, CV1 wird gekauft, solange zur Nutzung kein Facebook Account nötig ist.

Enttäuscht bin ich dennoch, dass die sich ausgerechnet Facebook ausgesucht haben. Ich meine: Valve wäre doch eigentlich der perfekte Partner gewesen, oder? Mit denen haben die schon vorher zusammengearbeitet, Gabe Newell war einer der ersten Oculus Rift Unterstützer ... und Zuckerberg? Was hat der dafür getan, außer jetzt, wo die Community das Ganze im Grunde schon finanziert hat, auf den Zug aufzuspringen? Ich find's nur einfach eine Sauerei den Kickstarter Backern (wozu ich zum Glück nicht gehöre, da ich auf das Projekt erst Anfang 2013 aufmerksam geworden bin) gegenüber. Die hauen da teilweise zigtausende Dollar rein, damit das Projekt entstehen und unabhängig bleiben kann ... und was macht Oculus VR? Verkauft den ganzen Kram an einen der miesesten Konzerne überhaupt, was Datenschutz angeht.

Virtual Reality ist und bleibt für mich DIE Innovation überhaupt im Bereich Unterhaltungselektronik, das lasse ich mir vom Zuckerberg nicht kaputtmachen!


----------



## doomkeeper (27. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Garantieren kann das niemand, klar, aber ich halte es eher für unwahrscheinlich. Gerade bei einem SP-Titel, die die Mehrzahl der Projekte ausmachen dürften, halte ich es für extrem unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Allerdings: An einem Star Citizen könnte ein Mark Zuckerberg durchaus Interesse haben...


 
Und genau deswegen ist so eine Konsequenz berechtigt - die ich ebenfalls mit ihm teile.

Dieser FB & Oculus Rift Deal hat eine Auswirkung auf die ganze Kickstarter Idee. Das Vertrauen vieler Leute
ist weg und daran ist einzig und allein Oculus VR schuld und 100%ig nicht wir potenzielle Spender.

Es ist eine Vertrauensgeschäft und das wurde zu Tode getrampelt. Dass jetzt einige ihre Meinung über
diese Platform geändert haben, ist absolut berechtigt und sogar nötig.

Kickstarter soll eigentlich kein Outsourcing Modell für große Konzerne werden


----------



## Mothman (27. März 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Kickstarter soll eigentlich kein Outsourcing Modell für große Konzerne werden


Seh ich auch so. Das führt doch das gesamte Prinzip (zumindest so, wie ich es verstanden habe) ad absurdum. 
Ist im Grunde dann einfach nur ne Hilfe für große, gierige Unternehmen die Projekte zu filtern. Die warten einfach ab, bis großes Interesse besteht (und somit ein potentieller Kundenstamm) und greifen dann zu. So minimiert man das Risiko auf Flops. 

So sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2014)

Wie sollte es denn sonst sein? Im Grunde ist das 'backen' eine Unterstützung für *ein Projekt*. D.h. du gibst 30 EUR und bekommst als "Dank" für die Unterstützung eine digitale Version des, bleiben wir beim Beispiel Spiel, Spiels.

Alles klar.

Was dann?

Soll der Entwickler dann *wieder* eine Kampagne bei KS starten? Soll der Entwickler wieder Klingken putzen? So ein Projekt soll doch eine Visitenkarte für Entwickler sein *oder* eine alternative Unterstützung von Projekten, die ggf. nicht Mainstream sind.

Es ist doch nur logisch, dass ein erfolgreiches Team oder Studio aufgekauft wird und sollte auch im Bestreben des Studios sein. Münzen wir das mal um: du singst am Bhf. Zoo mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, unterhälst ein Stammpublikum mit deiner tollen Stimme und eines Tages bietet dir jemand einen Plattenvertrag an.

Was machst du? Schlägst du diesen aus, weil singen am Bhf. Zoo + deine Stammfans drumherum wichtig ist oder willst du eine mehr oder weniger gesicherte Zukunft + einen potenten Geldgeber in der Hinterhand haben, der kreative Durststrecken auf finanziell abpolstern kann?!


----------



## doomkeeper (27. März 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ...!


 
Ich warte erstmal den Release ab und schaue welche Auswirkung es aufs Endprodukt haben wird.

Aber du sprichst hier einen sehr guten Punkt an. 
> Valve.

Valve hat eine sehr gute Partnerschaft mit Oculus VR gehabt, die aber jetzt keinen Sinn mehr hätte.
Warum? Weil Oculus VR jetzt einen festen Software "Partner" hat - nämlich Facebook.

Valve ist grundsätzlich einer der auf alle schaut und nicht nur auf Oculus Rift. Sprich: Sie kümmern sich darum
dass so viele Brillen wie nur möglich in 1 - 2 Jahren auf den Markt kommen.
Dann werden wir noch abwarten müssen wie Valve auf diesen Deal reagieren wird - froh darüber werden sie bestimmt nicht sein.

Immerhin ist sogar ein Valve VR Angestellter zu OVR gewechselt 
Ich kann mir da schon gut vorstellen dass die Zusammenarbeit und Austausch wichtiger Informationen mit sofortiger Wirkung
"eingestellt" wird. Sprich: Da gibts keine aktive Zusammenarbeit mehr weil Valve einfach nicht mehr benötigt wird.

Ich hoffe immer noch darauf dass Valve sich richtig stark auf dem VR Markt aufstellt, weil die Absichten von FB / Oculus VR
einfach nicht ersichtlich sind. Die können sich jetzt in so viele Gebiete einnisten, ihren Oculus Launcher an irgendwelche Platformen ankoppeln und dann haben wir evtl nen Salat.

_"Feature X , Feature Y ist nur mit Oculus Rift / Oculus VR Launcher möglich"_

Valve richtet z.b. einen komplett eigenen Steam VR launcher ein der für jedes VR Gerät gedacht ist.
So wird Oculus VR / FB bestimmt nicht denken.

Es bleibt spannend...
Ich will aber auch selber wirklich ungern auf Oculus Rift verzichten, weil es einfach eine revolutionäre Technik ist.

Dennoch fühle ich mich verraten, betrogen und hintergangen. Mein Gamer Herz blutet immer noch ununterbrochen


----------



## Spassbremse (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Soll der Entwickler wieder Klingen putzen?



Schöner Verschreiber. 

Außerdem erinnert es mich daran, dass ich mal wieder meine Klingen polieren sollte.


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist doch nur logisch, dass ein erfolgreiches Team oder Studio aufgekauft wird und sollte auch im Bestreben des Studios sein.


Eigentlich ists ja eben umgekehrt... zumindest beim Grossteil der Spiele, für die ich gespendet habe:
Es handelt sich um erfahrene Leute, die eben selbständig entwickeln wollen.
Das sind Leute, welche die Schnauze voll hatten von den grossen Publishern, weil sie eben ihre (Spiel-)Träume nicht verwirklichen konnten. Weil die grossen Investoren kein Risiko eingehen wollten.

Und dass ein Studio mehrere Spiele über Kickstarter finanzieren kann, wurde auch schon bewiesen.
Meist sind sie Studios beim zweiten Spiel schneller auf ihren geforderten Zahlen, da sie eben über Kickstarter eine grosse Fangemeinde aufgebaut haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie sollte es denn sonst sein? Im Grunde ist das 'backen' eine Unterstützung für *ein Projekt*. D.h. du gibst 30 EUR und bekommst als "Dank" für die Unterstützung eine digitale Version des, bleiben wir beim Beispiel Spiel, Spiels.



Ich gebe zu dass es eine überwiegend emotionale / vertraunensvolle Problematik ist.

Mir ist die Sachlage bewusst... aber es ist trotzdem ein emotionaler Verrat.
Wir sind leidenschaftliche PC / Software / Hardware Fans und möchten auch mit Respekt behandelt werden.

Im Falle von FB & Oculus VR gehts nur ums Geld, denn eine Partnerschaft hätte die gleichen "Social" Ergebnisse gehabt 

Es ist in diesem Fall einfach ein zweischneidiges Schwert - Ein Geschäft mit dem Teufel wenn du es so magst.
"Komm ich helfe euch mit sehr viel Geld aus, aber dafür gehört ihr mir"

Egal wie man es drehe und wenden will. Oculus VR gibt es nicht mehr, auch wenn Palmer etwas anderes behauptet.
Suckerberg kann alles damit anstellen was er möchte, egal was der Hersteller zu sagen hat.

Und viele Baker haben so eine Vision bestimmt nicht mit ihrem Geld unterstützt.
Genau so wenig wie wenn Star Citizen und Outcast zukünftig bei EA, Ubisoft oder Activision landen können.

Auf Kickstarter erwarte ich Leute mit starken Prinzipien, die etwas eigenes aufbauen wollen und lieber mehr Arbeit und Zeit in Kauf nehmen als es an den nächst-besten verkaufen zu wollen. Klar ist die Versuchung verdammt groß und ich gönne Oculus VR
die größte finanzielle Spritze die sie nur kriegen können... Aber Facebook?
Warum haben die nicht versucht mit Valve gemeinsame Sache zu machen wenn sie eh schon ihre Technik eingesetzt haben?

Stell dir vor wie viele Leute extra auf Kickstarter gespendet haben um möchtegern unabhängige Hersteller zu unterstützen.
Diese "Traumblase" ist erstmal geplatzt.. und warum? Weil das große Geld verlockender zu sein scheint.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Schöner Verschreiber.
> 
> Außerdem erinnert es mich daran, dass ich mal wieder meine Klingen polieren sollte.


 "Gern geschehen!"

 

Ich stell mich jetzt 10 Minuten in die Ecke und ...


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> [...]Und dass ein Studio mehrere Spiele über Kickstarter finanzieren kann, wurde auch schon bewiesen.
> Meist sind sie Studios beim zweiten Spiel schneller auf ihren geforderten Zahlen, da sie eben über Kickstarter eine grosse Fangemeinde aufgebaut haben.


 Ich hab doch nicht behauptet, dass dies nicht geht ... aber *ich* hätte lieber eine gesicherte Finanzierung im Rücken und muss nicht auf irgendwelche Kampagnen im Internet angewiesen sein. 

Es bleibt halt immer ein gewisses Risiko.


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nicht behauptet, dass dies nicht geht ... aber *ich* hätte lieber eine gesicherte Finanzierung im Rücken und muss nicht auf irgendwelche Kampagnen im Internet angewiesen sein.
> 
> Es bleibt halt immer ein gewisses Risiko.


Dann hätten sich die Studios eben nicht selbständig machen brauchen, sondern bei EA, Activision oder wem auch immer bleiben können.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2014)

Moment, das ist zwar nicht Thema dieser Diskussion: aber es besteht selbstverständlich ein Unterschied, ob du ein Team innerhalb von EA, Activision, Take 2 etc. bist, die auf Weisung "von oben" zu handeln haben oder ob du einen Publisher in der Hinterhand hast, der *deine* Ideen finanziert.

Wie ich bereits meinte, dass ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ... andere Teams können ja die Idee toll finden, bis an ihr Lebensende um die Gunst von potentiellen Unterstützern buhlen zu müssen.

Ich nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Moment, das ist zwar nicht Thema dieser Diskussion: aber es besteht selbstverständlich ein Unterschied, ob du ein Team innerhalb von EA, Activision, Take 2 etc. bist, die auf Weisung "von oben" zu handeln haben oder ob du einen Publisher in der Hinterhand hast, der *deine* Ideen finanziert.
> 
> Wie ich bereits meinte, dass ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ... andere Teams können ja die Idee toll finden, bis an ihr Lebensende um die Gunst von potentiellen Unterstützern buhlen zu müssen.
> 
> Ich nicht.


 
Im Falle von Oculus VR musste man um keine potentielle Unterstützer buhlen.
Dieses Ding wurde in der Branche akzeptiert und die wichtigsten leuten haben es bereits fest
in die Spieleentwicklung aufgenommen.

Allein schon wenn Valve der Vorreiter dieses Bereichs war, wäre dieses Projekt nie und nimmer pleite gegangen.

Es hätte länger gedauert - Ja. Aber es wäre nie untergegangen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2014)

Wir sprachen gerade von Software, nicht Hardware.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir sprachen gerade von Software, nicht Hardware.


 
Spielt keine Rolle und nur Erbsenzählerei.

Hier gehts darum ob man sehr schnell, sehr viel Geld und Verlust der Kontrolle *vs* eigener Herr bleiben, den längeren Weg nehmen und womöglich weniger Geld zur Verfügung haben möchte.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2014)

Erm, McDrake und ich haben über Software diskutiert, du brabbelst was von OR und damit Hardware. Das hatte mit unserer Diskussion nichts zutun, also erzähl bitte nichts von Erbsenzählerei. 

Außerdem kennst du die Verträge? Kennst du die Milestones? Kennst du die Roadmap? Man kann sich über den Kauf aufregen, aber alles weitere, wie z.B. "Verlust der Kontrolle", ist doch bloß raten.


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wieso? Wieso ausgerechnet Facebook?


 
ganz einfach: weil zuckerberg die oculus-jungs mit geld zugeschmissen hat.
2 mrd. dollar lehnt man nun einmal -verständlicherweise- nicht so einfach ab. 
das ist der einzige grund.

und dieses ganze von wegen: "oh, jetzt können wir ein viel tolleres produkt machen" und "mark hat die selbe vision wie wir" ist doch einfach nur beschwichtigendes gelaber, um die unterstützer nicht noch mehr zu verprellen.
die jungs wollten abkassieren - und das haben sie geschafft. 



Spoiler



brauchen wir übrigens nicht drüber zu diskutieren. ist momentan meine meinung hierzu. und fertig.
vielleicht ändert die sich eines tages, wenn sich facebook tatsächlich als der weiße ritter in strahlender rüstung erweist. 
wir werden sehen.


----------



## Mothman (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie sollte es denn sonst sein? Im Grunde ist das 'backen' eine Unterstützung für *ein Projekt*. D.h. du gibst 30 EUR und bekommst als "Dank" für die Unterstützung eine digitale Version des, bleiben wir beim Beispiel Spiel, Spiels.
> 
> Alles klar.
> 
> ...


 Das eine Projekt ist aber noch nicht mal marktreif. Das eine Projekt, wofür die Backer gespendet haben. Und noch bevor dieses Projekt "fertig" ist, werden die aufgekauft. 
Wenn die Firma nach dem Fertigstellen des KS-Projekts aufgekauft wird und andere Projekte dann durch den neuen Besitzer finanziert werden, ist das eine andere Sache. 
So hat es einfach einen faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## Vordack (27. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ganz einfach: weil zuckerberg die oculus-jungs mit geld zugeschmissen hat.
> 2 mrd. dollar lehnt man nun einmal -verständlicherweise- nicht so einfach ab.
> das ist der einzige grund.



Oh Mann ey, jetzt hör Doch bitte mit Deinem suggestiven Gebrabbel auf. Anders kann man so einen Schmarn echt nciht mehr nennen.Ich verscuhe Dich in diesem thread schon zu ignorieren da Du nur selektiv auf Posts eingehst und immer wieder Deine nicht wirklich von Fakten abhängige Meinung als Fakt verkaufst.

Lese Dir mal mehr Artikel über den Facebook Kauf durch.

Ich habe herausgelesen daß die Gründer und Carmack begeistert von der Idee sind die mit FB ausgearbeitet wurde und ich auf die Zusammenarbeit freuen. Jaja, ist mir schon klar das alle Menschen (außer Deiner Wenigkeit) käuflich sind und alle im öffentlichen Licht nur gekauft sind.

Sorry das ich etwas hartscher werde, aber ich kann Deine sich immer widerholenden Beiträge nicht mehr lesen, besonders da man schon etliche Male dagegen Argumentiert hat, Du die Stellen dezent ignorierst und nur auf andere Teile der Postings eingehst.

Flaming at it's best, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sorry das ich etwas hartscher werde, aber ich kann Deine sich immer widerholenden Beiträge nicht mehr lesen


 
dann lass es sein.
ist mehr ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, ob dir meine meinung in den kram passt, oder nicht.


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Flaming at it's best, Glückwunsch!


So oder so.
Es gibt sehr viele Leute, die das so sehen.
Sowohl auf KS, als auch der Oculus-Page nachzulesen.
Und darum wird auch Kickstarter darunter leiden.
DAS ist nun mal nicht wünschenswert, aber da sollte man sich schon vorher Gedanken darüber machen, wenn man auf solche Deals eingeht.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> [...]DAS ist nun mal nicht wünschenswert, aber da sollte man sich schon vorher Gedanken darüber machen, wenn man auf solche Deals eingeht.


Mal ehrlich: hättest du im Vorfeld gedacht, dass ein Kauf von OR durch FB ein negatives Licht auf *kickstarter.com* wirft?

Ich nicht. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wer es geschrieben hat, ich glaub unsere Bremse: bei KS einfach keine Hardwareprojekte mehr unterstützen, fertig.
Genauso sehe ich es auch und ich würde es schade finden, wenn KS und kleinere Teams, die wirklich auf diese Art von Finanzierung angewiesen sind, darunter leiden müssten.


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: hättest du im Vorfeld gedacht, dass ein Kauf von OR durch FB ein negatives Licht auf *kickstarter.com* wirft?
> 
> Ich nicht.



Eigentlich: Ja.
Oculus war/ist bei Kickstarter eines der grössten Projekte.
Damit ist natürlich auch viel Prestige verbunden. 
Dass Facebook sehr polarisieren kann ist bekannt... spätestens seit dem Whatsapp-Kauf.

Mit einer Spende an ein Projekt sind auch sehr viele Emotionen geknöpft.
Dass dann so ein Deal extreme (negative) Gefühle erzeugen kann (eben grade im Zusammenhang mit KS) find ich nachvollziehbar.

Ist das gut?
Es ist wies ist.
Aber KS funktioniert nun mal nur mit diesen Emotionen in meinen Augen.


----------



## DerBloP (27. März 2014)

Mal was anderes, wer ein wenig Oculus Rift Feeling, mit seinem SmartPhone mal schnuppern möchte, sollte mal dieses Video bei YT laden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVKTHKQ9esk
Das Handy (bei mir S3) einfach mal vor der Nase halten, dann das Handy immer weiter weg von den Augen entfernen bis das Bild Scharf ist (auf die Mitte Fokussiert bleiben). Zwar hat man Links und Rechts doppelbilder, aber der 3D Effekt kommt schon lustig rüber. Wer jetzt noch ne Horn Brille im Haus hat, wobei ich jetzt nicht weiss ob + oder - der ist auf der Gewinner Seite...


----------



## Maiernator (27. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es ist aber kickstarter ihmo nicht üblich, bei indiegogo zb (wieder imho) schon.
> und natürlich sind die backer irgendwo selbst dran "schuld".
> ich behaupte doch gar nix anderes.
> 
> nicht umsonst hab ich das hier regelmäßig kritisiert und wurde ebenso oft (von einigen) als vollidiot hingestellt.


 
Crowdfunding ist halt kein Aktienmarkt, bei der dir ein Gewinnbeteiligung zusteht und du vollkommene Information über das Unternehmen hast.
An sich gibt man sein Geld einem Unternehmen ohne wirklich Information darüber zu haben und hofft das am Ende das versprochene Produkt entsteht.
Das ist halt Risiko pur, aber man trägt die eigene Verantwortung dafür. Es ist  zumindest klar das das Geld "gespendet" und niemand zwingt einem dazu. Im Endeeffekt ist an bei soetwas selbst schuld. Was anderes wäre ein rechtlich bindendes Versprechen, das dass geld bei Fehlschlag zurückkkommt bzw man am Gewinn beteiligt wird. Beides ist bei Kickstarter nur eine Option und dann nichtmal wirklich bindend.
Deswegen leiber kleine Beträge spenden, wirklich sicher ist es nämlich nicht.


----------



## Batze (28. März 2014)

Da fragt man sich überhaupt, wieso?. 
Also rein finanziell, soll mir keiner erzählen das ein John Carmack am Hungertuch nagt. Der wäre doch wohl auch locker in der Lage gewesen da mal schnell ein paar Milliönchen rein zu pumpen.

Also wird der Deal wohl doch Größere geschäftliche, rein geschäftliche Ausmaße haben.


----------



## Negev (31. März 2014)

Bin kein Fan von Facebook. Hab bis heute kein Facebook-Account. Sollte ein Account mit Oculus Rift Pflicht werden oder bestimmte Featchers der Brille nur mit Account aktiv sein, dann hab ich auch kein interesse an der Oculus Rift - schade.

Find den Deal auch etwas fragwürdig. Hier wurde ein Startup via Crowdfunding von einer Community gefördert und jetzt verrät man das ganze und verkauft sich an ein Unternehmen.?


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: hättest du im Vorfeld gedacht, dass ein Kauf von OR durch FB ein negatives Licht auf *kickstarter.com* wirft?
> 
> Ich nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hätte das schon gedacht. Weil ich Kickstarter nicht als Portal dafür sehe eine Firma zu unterstützen, die dann von einem großen Konzern geschluckt wird. Sondern ich sehe Kickstarter als Portal, kleine Firmen zu unterstützen damit sie gerade unabhängig von den Großen bleiben. Und genau das konträre ist eben mit dem Deal zwischen Octulus und FB passiert.

Und mal ehrlich. Facebook gibt keine 2 Milliarden Dollar für eine Firma aus, damit sie dann dort nichts zu sagen haben. Ganz im Gegenteil. FB wird die Roadmaps und die Richtung in der sich die Firma entwickelt maßgeblich vorgeben. Auch für welche Zwecke die Hardware einzusetzen ist. Daher wird die Octulus Rift mittelfristig mit Facebook-Applikationen kommen. Ob wir wollen oder nicht.

Ich denke sogar, daß FB Octulus gekauft hat, weil man ein Konkurrenzprodukt zu Google Glass "für unterwegs" entwickeln wird, was jedoch für Facebookanwendungen "optimiert" wird. Und wenn die Octulus Rift einmal mit dem PC verbunden ist, wissen wir auch nicht, welche Daten sich FB vom Rechner holt (erst Recht nicht beim Background von Facebook). Aber ich gehe davon aus, daß Octulus der nächste Arm der Datenkrake von Facebook werden wird. Egal ob uns das gefällt oder nicht. Die einzige Möglichkeit die bleibt wäre ein Boykott der Octulus Hardware.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Oh Mann ey, jetzt hör Doch bitte mit Deinem suggestiven Gebrabbel auf. Anders kann man so einen Schmarn echt nciht mehr nennen.Ich verscuhe Dich in diesem thread schon zu ignorieren da Du nur selektiv auf Posts eingehst und immer wieder Deine nicht wirklich von Fakten abhängige Meinung als Fakt verkaufst.
> 
> Lese Dir mal mehr Artikel über den Facebook Kauf durch.
> 
> ...



John Carmack hat doch gar keine andere Chance, als den Deal für die Öffentlichkeit schön zu reden. Er sieht nun den Shitstorm nach der Übernahme (den er eben nicht vorausgesehen hat) und muß nun versuchen, das Ruder herumzureißen. Auch im Hinblick auf weitere Zuschüsse über Kickstarter.

John Carmack hat sich mit diesem Deal quasi persönlich verkauft. Klar 2 Milliarden sind ein großer Brocken an Geld, den man für weitere Projekte investieren kann. Alles geht schneller und man hat ein erheblich besseres Budget. Besser wäre es aber imho gewesen, unabhängig zu bleiben. Pleite wäre man nicht gegangen. Dazu gab es zu großes Interesse von Seiten der Softwarefirmen, die man jetzt mit dem Deal teils vergrault hat. Dann gänge die Entwicklung der Hardware zwar langsamer vorwärts aber man wäre immer noch Herr über die Richtung, in der sich die eigene Firma entwickelt. Etwas, was man mit dem Deal über 2 Milliarden einfach mit verkauft hat. Das darf man bei aller Euphorie über die 2 Milliarden Geldspritze nicht vergessen.

Und er braucht mir nicht erzählen, daß er weiter die Entscheidungsgewalt bei der Firma hat. Blödsinn. Wenn FB 2 Milliarden ausgibt, bestimmen die wo der Pott hinfährt und nicht Carmack. Wenn Facebook meint, aus der Octulus eine Pornobrille oder eine FB-Brille zu machen statt einer Brille für 3D-Spiele kann er auf und nieder hüpfen. Die Firma gehört jetzt FB. Das einzige was  sich eventuell nicht ändert ist, daß er CTO bleibt, solange er nach der Pfeife von Facebook tanzt.


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2014)

was hat denn Google Glass damit zu tun? Das doch etwas total anderes! 

ich würde eh jedem raten mal den Podcast anzuhören den ich hier schon ein paar mal verlinkt habe


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2014)

Ich rede davon, daß FB das Know How von Octulus nutzen wird, um eine 2. Google Glass herauszubringen. So meine Vermutung. Nicht, daß die Rift das bereits ist. Ich glaube nämlich kaum, daß die die Leute mit der Schrankwand auf der Nase auf die Straße loslassen. Mal abgesehen davon, daß man eh nichts sieht, sieht man damit irgendwie scheiße aus, wenn man so durch die Stadt läuft  

Die Rift ist und bleibt eine 3D-Brille für reine "Indoor-Anwendungen". Und sicher auch da mittelfristig auf FB-Anwendungen getrimmt.

Zuckerberg hat das Ziel, daß man egal wo man ist nicht von FB los kommt. Und da gibts doch nichts idealeres wie die Indoor-Schrankwandbrille und für unterwegs einen schmalen, dünnen Google Glass-Konkurrenten.


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2014)

OR != GG ... das Know-How ist nicht mal ansatzweise vergleichbar bzw. einsetzbar. 

Wenn FB wirklich einen GG Konkurrenten hätte bringen wollen, wäre OR das komplett falsche Unternehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2014)

Wir werden sehen wohin sich Octulus entwickeln wird. Aber ob nun so eine 2. Brille kommt oder nicht ändert nichts daran, daß Octulus seine Seele und Selbstbestimmung für 2 Milliarden verkauft hat und daß Facebook jetzt bestimmt, wohin der Karren fährt. Und das ergibt für mich im Hinblick auf den Background mit Kickstarter einen herben Nachgeschmack. Und Carmack kann jetzt als CTO nichts machen außer nach der Pfeife von FB tanzen. Es sei denn er wechselt erneut den Job.


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2014)

ja
ich hätte eher GoPro gekauft wollte ich Facebookglas rausbringen, mit der Technologie kannste wenigstens _irgendwas _anfangen und die ist auch schon Lichtjahre entfernt,
aber das OR ist halt nur ein Monitor bzw. nen Handydisplay das ein paar Zentimeter vor deinen Augen hockt und das wirkliche Innovative sind halt die Linsen mit denen man auf der Display schaut und die Technologie kannste halt nicht wirklich für was anderes einsetzen außer VR

wie gesagt, oft genug hab ich den verlinkt: Podcast anhören, nachdenken, informationsdefiziet ausgleichen


----------

